# Champagne Advice!



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm about to celebrate the 1 year mark with my Girlfriend/Future Wife.  

Outside of Dom Perignon, recommend a good Champagne in the 100 dollar range. o


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Pol Roger

http://www.wine.com/V6/Pol-Roger-NV-Brut/wine/6124/detail.aspx
(1 cent shipping on Champagne for the next hour, enter promo code CHAMPDEAL at checkout)

http://www.samswine.com/roger-champagne-quotbrutquot-1998-p-296004.html


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*One of the best you can find!!!

Charles Heidsieck*

http://www.finewinehouse.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=6915


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

How about a Magnum of Veuve Cliquot Ponsardin.:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know nothing about champagne. I always just buy Veuve Cliquot.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My Favorite Perrier Jouet.

They make a great hand painted flower bottle that sometimes you can buy in a gift set with two glasses that are also hand painted.

Looks and taste great.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Lots of good stuff out there. For something out of the ordinary, La Grande Dame or a vintage Blanc de Blanc can be great.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> My Favorite Perrier Jouet.
> 
> They make a great hand painted flower bottle that sometimes you can buy in a gift set with two glasses that are also hand painted.
> 
> Looks and taste great.


Good recommendation! I also have to second Vueve Cliquot, although I'm a relative neophyte about good champagne.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Pol Roger


Pol Roger is a good one. I had the Winston Churchill edition about a month ago. Nice lip on the bottle for using a sabre to open.

Dom Ruinart is a winner too.

Although it is not as expensive as you want to spend, Costco's Champagne is a standout for $22.00. Very full bodied. They also have DP for $109 and Cristal, but I forget what they want for that.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know, Champagne seems like such a crapshoot to me. I love Veuve Clicquot, but some of the other moderately priced champagnes (50-75), don't do it for me. I find myself liking Cristalino at $6.99 a bottle more than I like some very expensive champagne. I can throw out a second for the VC, and also something I liked that wasn't too expensive is the Moet & Chandon White Star which is well south of $50, but bubbly is a celebration no matter what you pay for it. More about popping the cork than what's in the bottle, at least generally and IMVHO. If you aren't regular champagne drinkers and don't have a taste for it, you may actually find yourself not liking Dom or Cristal. Personally I don't even really care for Cristal much at all, but like some of Roeder's more affordable offerings. I have been on post ramble mode today, so I hope some of this helped.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Costco's Champagne is a standout for $22.00. Very full bodied.


Wow! I did not see that coming! Is that true Champagne or just Méthode Champenoise?


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

bobarian said:


> How about a Magnum of Veuve Cliquot Ponsardin.:tu


:tpd:


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

below your price range but my missus loves it

Chartogne-Taillet NV Cuvee Ste. Anne


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Wow! I did not see that coming! Is that true Champagne or just Méthode Champenoise?


True Champagne indeed, blended by a noted Champagne master. We did a side-by-side with Veuve, and everybody thought the Costco was better.

Last year I was so impressed, I picked up a few cases as I like to have a few bottles on hand at all times.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> True Champagne indeed, blended by a noted Champagne master. We did a side-by-side with Veuve, and everybody thought the Costco was better.
> 
> Last year I was so impressed, I picked up a few cases as I like to have a few bottles on hand at all times.


It is good stuff and a great value. Another price point sparkler I like is Henkell Trocken.


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

For about $175- you can get a bottle of 1995 Krug- its simply amazing (and worth the extra money)

http://www.wine-searcher.com/find/Krug/1995/USA-/USD/A/-/0


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Depends on what you like. 
I personally like the yeasty flavor of Bollinger. Jacobson et Fils is a great one but almost impossible to find in the states. Veuve Cliquot is always nice. Perrier Jouet has a beautiful bottle and is nice. I am also a fan of Moet et Chandon's other lines of Champagne such as the Brut Impérial not just the Dom Pérignon.

Moet et Chandon actually make a fantastic sparkling red burgundy which is wild because you don't see almost red champagne very often. Don't know if you can get that in the states. I bought a couple bottles at the vineyard.

If you don't know the differences in taste between these champagnes just go with the one that feels right. Doesn't matter if it's just because you like the bottle or the name or whatever. They are all going to be enjoyable and help you celebrate the occasion with style.

Red Burgundy










Little more info on Red Burgundy
http://www.epicurious.com/gourmet/features/thanksgiving05/shiraz


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

gvarsity said:


> Moet et Chandon actually make a fantastic sparkling red burgundy which is wild because you don't see almost red champagne very often.
> Red Burgundy
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks awesome. What is the proper name for this bottle? I would like to source some out. I have had Italian red sparkling wine, but that did not impress too much.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Pol Roger is a good one. I had the Winston Churchill edition about a month ago. Nice lip on the bottle for using a sabre to open.
> 
> Dom Ruinart is a winner too.
> 
> Although it is not as expensive as you want to spend, Costco's Champagne is a standout for $22.00. Very full bodied. They also have DP for $109 and Cristal, but I forget what they want for that.


$109 for Dom? It's friggin almost $300 up here. ARGH, is there anything that we Canadians DON'T get ripped off on? :r


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

You'll probably want to steer clear of this.










Rich Prosecco--Paris Hilton's "Champagne" in a can--as transcendentally tacky as its spokesperson.

I hear the commercial is pretty hot, though.


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

I went with the Veuve Clicquot and some Crystal flutes. :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Good call on the VC. You will enjoy it. 

mosesbotbol the article was about australian sparkling reds. Moet et Chandon made a sparkling red for years but their website only shows a couple of sparkling roses. Like I said I only got my hands on the M&C sparkling red at the vineyard.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


>


First time ever a thread was useless *because* of pics.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

tiptone said:


> First time ever a thread was useless *because* of pics.


They say everyone's life has a purpose. Miss Hilton is beginning to make me think that she's one of those people, the purpose of whose life is to serve as a warning to others.


----------



## audilicious-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

not $100 or close, but my go to is Martini & Rossi Asti, nor is it champagne.

whatever you get, just rock her world, after a few more anni's it's all downhill from there.

kill me now


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> Pol Roger


Nuff said.


----------

